# Sticky  The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread



## SaabFan (Mar 23, 2001)

Hello everyone-
At the request of many of the long-time forum members, this thread is being created to serve as a place to rate the various G60 tuners one has to choose from when looking for a rebuild.
Please post in this thread to allow others to know about your experiences, good or bad, with rebuilders you've worked with. But, please post *ONLY* in the format indicated below. ALL other posts will be deleted or modified. I want to keep this clean and easy to read through.
Also, PLEASE try to keep this factual as opposed to emotional. Expressing unhappiness or happiness is fine, but I don't want this to degenerate into a pissing match full of emoticons and bad language.









*REVIEW FORMAT:*
Please post Yes/No or short answers to the following questions. Make multiple posts if you've worked with multiple rebuilders. Please do NOT post anything that does not fit this format. Feel free to leave questions blank if they don't apply. Periodically, I'll tabulate the numerical answers to the last two questions so that we can have a quick-glance "score" to look at.
Also, please enter your answers with corresponding questions so we know what you're talking about. You can copy and paste the questions into your new post, then just type your answers between them.
*
Rebuild Services:*
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
*Customer Satisfaction:*
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
*Overall Rating:*
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.

Thanks everyone, I look forward to seeing the results of this thread!
-Nate
PS - for informational purposes, the three rebuilders that get the most reccomendations on here regularly are, in alphabetical order:
1) Bahn Brenner
2) Kompressor Kanada
3) ORZ-Motorsport
And although this thread was created with the intent of providing a rating method of sorts, it's important to realize that a low number of responses regarding a given rebuilder doesn't necessarily indicate that they have a bad reputation.


[Modified by SaabFan, 7:49 AM 4-18-2003]


----------



## zedcorrado (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

Rebuild Services:
1) Kompressor Kanada
2) 10 (fedex ground)
3) Stage 2 rebuild + Paint
4) No
Customer Satisfaction:
1) Extremely
2) Extremely X2
3) Hard to tell
4) It came w/ a warrenty but I have not needed to use it.
Overall Rating:
1) 9.5
2) 10


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

1. Kompressor Kanada
2. 1.5 weeks to ship there, 3 days for rebuild, 1 week to ship back- total 3 weeks
3. Full rebuild, Stage II Porting, OEM Gray Paint, Rallye Outlet
4. No repairs required
1. Yes very happy but 1 hose clamp for the rallye outlet was too small
2. Excellent Customer Service
3. Noticable improvement from options
4. Yes, No problems
1. 10
2. 10


[Modified by mack73, 4:39 PM 4-17-2003]


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (mack73)*

1) Kompressor kanada
2) less than a week for sure but i sent it super snail mail
3) Full rebuild, new outlet casing, stage 3 porting and a siffy new paint job
4) nope nothing huge, just a super good cleaning
Customer Satisfaction:
1) Everything is seems to be in ship shape. havent driven it that much tho but i trust D
2) Very pleased with the customer service. still waiting on my recipt from the other summers hop up kit, but nothing besides that.
3) I'm almost positive there will be (still in hibernation yes i know its mid April) i'm hopin to see 17PSI (fingers crossed)
4) There is a warrenty if i use a 78mm pully














but it only makes sense right? i have a 65mm and D said if i ever have problems he wouldn't hesitate on helpin me out (classy guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )
Overall Rating:
1) Quality 10 for sure BEST IN THE INDUSTRY BY FAR
2) Customer service gets a 9.99 (still want that recipt D haha bet ya forgot huh?)
Dave is a great guy calls back quick and super friendly on the phone







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MByler1 (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

Rebuild Services:
1) Kompressor Kanada
2) Had it back within 7 days
3) Stage 4 mod, full rebuild, Klubber, OEM VW grey
4) My Charger was "mint"
Customer Satisfaction:
1) Very Pleased with services
2) Absolutely Top notch customer service. 
3) Haven't broken it in yet, I will update later
4) Warranty was included with stock pulleye. Haven't had to use any warranty yet
Overall Rating:
1) 10
2) 10



[Modified by MByler1, 2:32 PM 4-17-2003]


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

*Rebuild Services:*
1) Kompressor Kanada
2) 3 days
3) Standard rebuild, standard silver paint, Rallye outlet
4) No repairs necessary
*Customer Satisfaction:*
1) Workmanship appears to be excellent
2) Best customer service I've ever had for *any* purchase
3) Didn't do a boost test before sending - so I can't be sure of performance improvement. Rallye outlet sounds nice though...
4) Came with warranty, but haven't needed it. Only about 1k kms on the rebuild.
*Overall Rating:*
1) Quality of work: 9.5
2) Customer service: 11 (...but the scale only goes to ten?? Mine goes to 11.)


----------



## TorontoCorrado (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

*
Rebuild Services:*
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
HSM about 4 years ago... (it was close to home & at the time, Howie didn't have such a bad rep)
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?
It was about 2 weeks
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
It was rebuilt and upgraded to GT specs with the 85mm inlet
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
No repairs, I made sure I was there when he opened the charger to make sure everything was OK.
*Customer Satisfaction:*
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
Yes I was pretty happy. The machining and welding was above average. He actually used OE stuff except for the appex seals
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
Customer service sucked as he was difficult to get a hold of at times
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
Difficult to say as my car had undergone several other modifications at the time but there was a definite improvement in boost build up time (faster)
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
I beleive it had a 6month warranty but only with a 78mm pulley and who does that








*Overall Rating:*
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
8
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.
3
































mikey
mikey


----------



## TorontoCorrado (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (TorontoCorrado)*

b>
Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
Kompressor Kanada
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?
About 5 days
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
It was an inspection, cleaning and Appex Seals & belt were replaced
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
Turned out that one of the cog belt cogs was damaged and this was only found after I dropped the charger off and Dave repaired it at no extra cost
*Customer Satisfaction:*
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
EXTREMELY happy with the work
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
Customer service was excellent and he was very honest with my charger and what I needed and did not
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
Not really known as charger has not been broken in yet. 
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
Im not even sure if it came with a warranty... not really worried as I know Dave will back up his workmanship and parts
*Overall Rating:*
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
10
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.
10


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (TorontoCorrado)*

1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
MR watts and myself - sns (we only do it for friends)
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?
took about 1-2 hours
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
apex seals, repair to displacer, heavy porting ($0 cost, cant beat that, thanks to a good friend)
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
Displacer end damage will be fixed with shortened strips.
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
Very much so, especially my own work







j/k mr watts kicks ass at porting.
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
Sorta, other than the naggy wife lol, mr watts was in a pretty good mood.
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
No idea yet, gotta spin it for 25 miles with the 62mm break in pully and then see what she can do.
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
Not an issue. Mr watts previous damaged displacer charger lasted 1.5 years 62mm.. 
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
10
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.
10
werd up







(we currently dont sell/do this, except for friends, and for the fun of it) but the cost of the rebuild certainly met my requirements (i did buy lunch at the mexican restaurant).
Hope that counts








update: works great. 8.5psi (68mm pulley) @ 3000rpm with half-assed silencer box (couldn't get all the bolts on..
decent for a toasted charger. Will break it in and see how she goes from there.



[Modified by mrkrad, 9:25 PM 4-22-2003]


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild? BBM
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back? 1 Week
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.! G60 Replacement
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?Yes Complete G charger Failure at 130kmiles
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
Absolutely , the highest Quality and Greatest Customer Service 
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service? 
Yes 100k miles and still going...
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
Yes, the Lysholm Upgrade has been pleasing...
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not? Yes it came with a Warrenty
but it has been Running for 4 yrs now and still no problams.

Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work. 10 +
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service. 10+
You know i have been on the Vortex along time and I saw all the G60 Problams
poeple have had and i feel Bad for them , 
Every time i read a post , I Got Ripped Off
Or It only lasted 20k miles. and It blew again...
I am so glad i invested in BBM Screw compressor Upgrade, it has been
4 years of Hard Fun Driving has been worth all Blood Sweet and tears
that is the Corrado Expierence. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



[Modified by REPOMAN, 12:45 PM 4-19-2003]


----------



## OttawaG60 (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

*
Rebuild Services:*
_1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?_
KK
_2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?_
2 days
_3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc._
Full Rebuild, stage 4 porting, paint.
_4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?_
no
*Customer Satisfaction:*
_1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?_
yes
_2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?_
yes
_3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?_
Went from 8v to 16v during rebuild, so no way of knowing.
_4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?_
Yes, and no return
*Overall Rating:*
_1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work._
10
_2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service._
10


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
Gruven
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?
2 months
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
standard rebuild
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
no repairs needed (none reported anyway)
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
no, charger leaked oil after 6.5 months
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
no.
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
N/A
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
yes it did, but I was unable to get work performed a half-month after end of warranty period.
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work. 
3 (it did the job, but not for long)
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.
2 (took 2 months to return charger, then was unwilling to backup work just out of warranty
-nate


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
Orz-Motorsports
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?
1 month (was due to me unable to pick up as we had arranged)
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
standard rebuild & inlet porting
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
no
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
VERY happy, only OEM parts used, and charger was treated with great care
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
incredibly happy with customer service. Oliver has attempted to help me out whenever i have a ? on the charger/car
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
YES
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
Yes it did, and i have not had to return it for warranty work
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
10
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.
10 + (if that's possible)
-nate


----------



## pigbladder (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (g60_c)*

Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
jabbasport uk
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out
did you get it back?
one week/while i waited(2-3hrs)
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
stg4...rebuild with wide belt slight gas flow
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
none
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
yes it is ok
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
yes just
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
dont know...didnt run it before a rebuild
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
6 month warrenty
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
7/10
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service
7/10


----------



## gazzaG60 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (pigbladder)*

Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
jabbasport uk
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out
did you get it back?
2 days(overnight for coatings to dry)
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
stg4...rebuild with wide belt slight gas flow
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
none
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
yes its been ok for 30k so far
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
yes 
they did general checks on the car ehile i was there for leaks in hoses,replace/repair tensioners etc
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
maybe boost a little earlier when it was done but not a lot. car is still fairly standard power wise so...
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
6 month warrenty
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
10
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service
9-they had begun 1.8t work so g60 stuff took backburner
its not popped n it seems ok so im happy.
would like to do it myself n have a proper port n that but dont have the confidence.


----------



## Longboarder (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (gazzaG60)*

Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
Orz-Motorsports
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?
about 1 month, due to the fact that my charger was damaged and didnt know what i was going to do.
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
Replacement of incorect bearings and seals
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
displacer was heavly damaged by a g40 bearing used by gruven, orz replaced the displacer with a different one and repaired the other problems.
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
I am extremely happy with the quality of the matials and workmanship
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
The customer service was excelent, never had better customer service than what Oliver offered.
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
YES
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
10
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.
10


[Modified by Longboarder, 1:31 PM 4-26-2003]


----------



## Longboarder (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (Longboarder)*

Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
Gruven
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?
1.5 months
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
standard rebuild
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs? 
apex groove strip repair, very minor, they used model airplane epoxy








customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
no, charger was heavily damaged and turned into a oilpump after only 4 months, used wrong bearings and crummy materials.
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
no, they did not respond to my problems.. although they were awfully fast to get my money.
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
no.
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
No, because of the small damage on the apex strip groove.
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work. 
1
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.
1.34



[Modified by Longboarder, 3:48 PM 4-26-2003]


----------



## ButchHusky (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
Kompressor Kanada
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?
A week & a half, but David only had the charger in his shop for 2 Days.
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
Rebuild, stage 3 port & paint.
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
Yeah, I need two inches of the displacer repaired.
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
Yes.
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
Yes, I asked a lot of questions before & after my rebuild and David took the time to answer them all.
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
My boost builds *a lot* quicker than it use to & low end boost levels are higher.
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
Yes, but I haven't had to use it.
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
10
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service. 
10+
Brian


----------



## TTizzle (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (Longboarder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longboarder* »_Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
Gruven
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?
1.5 months
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
standard rebuild
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs? 
apex groove strip repair, very minor, they used model airplane epoxy








customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
no, charger was heavily damaged and turned into a oilpump after only 4 months, used wrong bearings and crummy materials.
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
no, they did not respond to my problems.. although they were awfully fast to get my money.
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
no.
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
No, because of the small damage on the apex strip groove.
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work. 
1
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.
1.34
[Modified by Longboarder, 3:48 PM 4-26-2003]

Just like my situation, perfectly describes mine also, except mine blew up after 2500 miles http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Gruven http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## URIN 2ND (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (platnmgreycorrado)*

Date: Appx mid-2001 
*REBUILD SERVICES:* 
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
Gruven Auto Werks
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?
2 weeks
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
Rebuild w/ heavy porting
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs? 
Minor apex strip channel damage

*CUSTOMER SATISFACTION:*
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
Materials are said to be poor, but the charger operated well. While not happy with "cheaper parts," I am happy that they worked.
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
Yes. Mike went out of his way to help me out.
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
Yes. Charger reached a full 15psi after rebuild @ 68mm, whereas it was making ~13 prior.
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
Technically no on the paperwork, but Mike made it apparent that as long as he trusted the owner wasn't lying about running a stoopid-small pulley or bouncing off a 7k/RPM limiter, he would be glad to help.
*OVERALL RATING:*
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work. 
6.75 - Amateurish porting (like many others I've seen, not the smoothest but it was done), questionable materials although I've never seen proof of them being "inferior," only rumors.
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.
9 - Very friendly, helpful, nice guy to deal with, was the cheapest at the time.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

*Rebuild Services:*
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
*Francis at Motortechnik * 
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back? 
*was supposed to be 1 month ended up being 9 months* 
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
*cut open the charger and weld on the large intake and rebuild it too* 
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
*None see above* 
*Customer Satisfaction:*
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
*I am happy with the craftsmanship but the other two people who had charger done like mine are not happy since they gernaded. Welding on the case causes it to warp







* *The charger needed a rebuild after 10K miles (roughly 1 year)The rebuild parts Francis used were substandard and not everything was replaced. Sad thing is that the factory parts not replaced held up the best* 
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service? 
*NO never returned phone calls. I had to drive up there several times to see what was taking so long with my charger. I finally had fraud papers filed with my credit card company before I saw my charger. Just think what would have happened if I had paid in cash







* 
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades? *My charger does put out 13-14 psi with a stock 78mm charger pulley and 20 psi with a 68 and a larger crank pulley * 
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not? *I guess it might have had a warrenty but I was not about to go without a charger for another 9 months. Plus I had run it with a 68mm. Pluss he used crappy parts for the rebuild







* 
*Overall Rating:*
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work. *4 only because it has not gernaded and it looks soo cool* 
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service. *MINUS 10*
_Modified by G60ING at 2:25 PM 5-29-2003_


_Modified by G60ING at 2:46 PM 5-29-2003_


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

b]Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
*Oliver at ORZ* 
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back? 
*about 1 week* 
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
*Standard rebuild and install a widebelt conversion* 
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
*None needed* 
*Customer Satisfaction:*
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
*I am very happy. After going through what I did with Motortechnik I opened up my charger 2-3 days after getting it back because I had a boost leak and inspected Oliver's work. The charger looked great inside and had all oem parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The boost leak was from the new IC* 
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service? 
*I am always impressed with Oilvers customer service. He has sacrificed a lot to make certain he is able to take care of these G60 psi makers. Its more then a business its a passion with him* 
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades? *Yeah he installed a 62mm pulley and I see 20psi at 5400 rpms







* 
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not? *I returned the charger because of an incedent from when it was stored for a while. the charger ingested a sq" of paper towel







I sent it to oliver so he could clean it up and inspect it. he noticed a minor bend I over looked. He installed my spare displacer and re klubered her for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







* 
*Overall Rating:*
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work. *10* 
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service. *9.99*-.01 because my ear is sore from talking with him on the phone. But I've learned a lot each time I've talked with him http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







So its well worth it




_Modified by G60ING at 2:35 PM 5-29-2003_


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
Kompressor Kanada
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?
From PA to Canada and back in about 10 days, fully rebuilt...








3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
Full Rebuild, stage 3 port and paint.
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
No.
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
Yes.
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
Absolutley, he even provided some pics of the charger being rebuilt so I could add them to my mess of G60 pics







Very responsive and friendly.
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
Yes, much better boost, and alot quicker build of boost!
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
Yes, 6 months, and I am past that already...time flys when your having fun...
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
9
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service. 
10 - I am glad KK is around to service the community, its much appreciated.


_Modified by PAGTI91 at 6:47 PM 6-3-2003_


----------



## 90GreenG60 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

April 2002 - Done for the green one.
Rebuild Services:
1) Gruven
2) About a month
3) Stage 2 rebuild
4) There was a chip in the displacer
Customer Satisfaction:
1) No 
2) No
3) Yeah it boosted 17psi with a 68mm pulley for a short time anyway....
4) They wouldn't warranty the charger because of the chip in the displacer but guaranteed it wouldn't leak oil...5 and half months later it leaked oil, dropped to 13psi and they wouldn't fix the oil seal.
Overall Rating:
1) I would rate them a 3 only because the rebuild worked for a little while.
2) I would rate them a 1 because of the fact they told me they would guarantee the charger wouldn't leak oil then told me they wouldn't fix it.




_Modified by 90GreenG60 at 8:00 AM 6-25-2003_


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
*Bahn Brenner* 
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back? *18 Days* 
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
*Standard rebuild and 19mm Belt conversion* 
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
*No repairs were needed. I purchased this 2RS supercharger new from TEC Automobiledesign and it had reached 50k miles. So I Opted for a scheduled rebuild when one of the twin belts looked worn. The team at BBM was already familiar with the 2RS GLader* 
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
*I am very happy with the quality of materials and workmanship at BBM* 
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
*John Betz and crew are excellent and customer service is top notch* 
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
*Yes, seemed to spool up faster, I've kept the stock pulley in place* 
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
*The rebuild did come with a warranty. TEC GLaders seem to have problems with the front seals. John graciously fixed my front seals after about 6 months after the rebuild at no charge. When I described the condition, he asked me to send it in and he fixed it immediately. He installed another new belt and new seal. The next time I require another rebuild, it will go back to people at BBM* 
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
*10* 
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service. 
*10*


----------



## autopimp (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
*BBM, December 2001*
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?
*Maybe 10 days due to UPS Ground shipping. It was at BBM for 2-3 days of that.*
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
*Standard rebuild, full OEM (the expensive one). Repaint also, which was an unexpected surprise.*
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
*Not outside the scope of the rebuild.*
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
*Very.*
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
*Yes, they called me right away when they got my G-lader and reported its condition (bad bearing but otherwise fine, rebuildable). I asked them to call me when it shipped back to me, and they didn't, but that's no big deal.*
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
*Actually I had it out of the car for maybe five months due to a number of technical problems, so by the time I had it back in I couldn't remember what it had felt like before. I was just thrilled to have my boost back. It's been running great for maybe 30-40K since the rebuild.*
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
*Six month warranty, voided by use of any pulley other than stock (not an issue for me). Never needed it.*
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
*10*
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.
*9.5*


----------



## vwkida (May 12, 2003)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild? *BBM* 
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back? *Three Days* 
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc. *Full Monty OEM Rebuild, RS/RSR Porting, GT-70 Intake porting, Ceramic Coating* 
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs? *No, the charger was pretty much good to begin with. The charger had 120K miles on it and it was time.* 
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship? *For sure. They used all OEM parts and offered more options than anyone else in the market place. Just about anyone can rebuild a charger, but BBM has went above and beyond.* 
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service? *BBM has some of the best customer service I've experienced. I've bought lots of parts for my dub and haven't come across another company like BBM.* 
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
*I was getting 10lbs before the rebuild I'm getting 13lbs now.* 4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not? *Yes, my BBM rebuild came with a 1 year warranty. However, I've since changed my stock pulley to a 68mm and I guess this voids the warranty... shhhhhh.* 
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work. *10* 
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service. *11*


----------



## LooseNut (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

*
Rebuild Services:*
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
Bahn Brenner Motorsport
2) What was the turnaround time? 
Over a week. (I live across the country)

3) What rebuild services did you have performed? 
Standard rebuild with OEM "spec" parts. And RS/RSR Porting.
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
No
*Customer Satisfaction:*
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
Yes
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
Yes
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
The new sound of the RS/RSR porting is awesome. So much deeper and mean sounding. Way more serious. No more wooo wooo wooo wooo. I've got the stock pulley on and getting 10 lbs of boost at redline as it should.
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
6 month warranty. Returned it after warranty and they hooked me 
up with a free rebuild.

*Overall Rating:*
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
1500 miles on it and things are great.
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.
10

I returned the charger to them because of excess oil spittage. And low max boost (which might be because of something else). I would get 10 lbs at 3200 rpm with a 68 mm pulley. Which rocked. Now I've got the stock pulley on it , getting 10 lbs at redline. After I replace my intake manifold gasket, which is leaking, I will put a 68 on it and see what I get then.
Just editing to say that a 68 mm pulley got me 15 lbs of boost at redline.

_Modified by LooseNut at 3:25 PM 9-8-2004_


_Modified by LooseNut at 5:26 PM 11-17-2005_


----------



## devilbones (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
Kompressor Kanada
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?
Around 10 days.
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
Standard rebuild, Stage 2 Porting.
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
There were some areas in the displacer that needed to be rewelded.
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
I am very happy. I recommend KK to everyone that asks.
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
Without a doubt. I received a call from David at KK as soon as he received the SC and he let me know what was wrong with it. He let me know what was wrong and how he was going to fix it. I thought it would cost an arm and a leg but it didnt.
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
I thought that the charger was okay without the rebuild, was I wrong. The G60 sounds different and the car is so much more powerful than before.
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?

1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
10
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.
11 (KK went out of their way to make sure that I was satisfied.)


----------



## Corrado_g60 (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
Bahn Brenner
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?
About 10 days (took 4 days to get there, but they overnighted my charger back to me)
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
Full OEM rebuild and RS/RSR inlet/outlet porting
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
None, they said it was flawless inside.








Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
So far, yes. I have ~1200 miles on it so far. I'm only getting 12psi out of it, but I'm attributing this to an undetermined boost leak.
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
Aaron (hope I spelled it right) is the man! Very courteous and took the time to explain things and answer questions. I only talked to John personally once when he called to tell me they got my charger in. He seemed to be in a big hurry and wasn't very talkative (maybe that's just John).
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
Builds boost a lot quicker.
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
This charger would have had a warranty, however, despite the fact that I shipped my stock pulley along with the carger, they neglected to return my charger with it on. Instead I received the charger with my 68mm on it. I had the option to return the charger to BBM so they could swap the pulley and I'd get my warranty, or I could leave it and have them ship me my stock pulley but void my warranty and credit me $100. I opted to leave the 68mm on it.
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
8, so far there's no problems with the work. In my case they could have used some more quality control with the pulley issue.
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.
10, Aaron really bent over backward to get me my charger back before 4th of July weekend which I appreciated greatly.
-T


----------



## IMNOBUG (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (Corrado_g60)*

*PVAG 0wnz j00...Keeping the money in the USA







* 
Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
*PVAG Pine Valley Auto Gruppe* 
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?
*13 Days, these guys have normal jobs also so i didn't expect to have it all done and back within a weeks time.* 
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
*Standard rebuild plus hella porting...3 finned







* 
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
*My original s/c was a 3rd gen. and on one side of the displacer a apex strip stopper was destroyed and on the same side an apex strip ate a valley into the exhaust side casing. A core 1st gen. s/c was bought, and rebuilt.* 
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
*Hell ya, fidel and lewis don't F around when it comes to g chargers.* 
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
*Very happy, I called fidel every day at least once a day to get the scoop on what happened that day. Spent at least an half an hour on the phone each time with him. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif * 
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
*Of course, my 3rd gen. s/c that was destroyed put out 5-6 pounds, fresh rebuild + hella porting =







* 
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
*Yes, 6 month warranty as long as the s/c is broken in on the stock pulley. I just got it back...and it won't go back till its time for a check-up.* 
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
*10x10x10x10x10* 
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.
*10x10x10x10x10, I sent it out the first of August to PVAG because i needed it back for rush...they got it back to me with 2 weeks to spare http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif * 



_Modified by IMNOBUG at 5:44 AM 8-14-2003_


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

*Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?*
Kompressor Kanada
*2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?*
~2 weeks, with ground shipping 
*3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.*
Full rebuild, with stage 3 porting, silver paint.
*4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?*
Yes, it required a small repair at the end of one apex strip grove.
*Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?*
Yes, the rebuild looks like a quality job.
*2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?*
Very. I had a rebuild kit that I purchased from another user, intending to do it myself. However, I am on travel too much of the time to get it done. David worked with me on price to allow for the kit.
*3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?*
TBD - will re-edit when I get it all back together. But I'm sure it will do much better than the 5 PSI I was measuring at the TB before.








*4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?*
Yes. TBD
*Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.*
10
*2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service. *
10
Bryan


----------



## MA_XXX (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (hallkbrd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hallkbrd* »_*Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?*
Kompressor Kanada (bought a remanufactured G-Lader)
*2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?*
~1 week after the time of ordering.
*3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.*
stage 4 unit with silver paint.
*4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?*
N/A
*Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?*
brilliantly done. 
*2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?*
i've known david for years and he has always treated me well when it comes to a business deal. we're friends aside from that as well.
*3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?*
this is a supercharger that i have never used before so, i don't know for sure. it is performing as well as my previous stage 4 (also a KK unit) which blew the displacer apart due to MY negligence.
*4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?*
yes. no i have not had to return it for warranty work.
*Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.*
10
*2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service. *
10
maxwell

i quoted and changed it 'cause it was easier!!!

_Modified by MA_XXX at 10:53 AM 8-19-2003_


_Modified by MA_XXX at 10:54 AM 8-19-2003_


----------



## awsumG60 (Jan 18, 2000)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

Rebuild Services:
1) KK
2) 1+ week
3) Rebuild with mild porting
4) Apex strip groove repaired by welding the end.
Customer Satisfaction:
1) Very happy with the rebuild.
2) Great customer service. I was sent a close up picture of the apex strip groove damage and asked if I wanted to pay the money to have it welded. I was told the warranty would apply even with a welded displacer.
3) I noticed a few more psi of overall boost and the boost comes in at a lower RPM.
4) 6 month warranty, has not been 6 months at this time.
Overall Rating:
1) 10 for quality of work.
2) 10+ for rate the quality of customer service.
I only have 3k miles on it and have been using the stock pulley. I'm getting 11psi near redline and I have a 268/260 cam. Dave is a great guy to deal with and I highly recommend his service. I needed some extra small parts, which he tossed in for free.


----------



## njhg60 (Oct 15, 2003)

1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
Eip
2) What was the turnaround time?
oh i guess about 1 month and that was with 3 day air both ways.
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? 
full rebuild
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
I wasnt informed of any damage at all
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
No not at all. Iwas told they use substandard parts after i sent it off for repair, sadly they were right.
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
Not at the time, which was probably over a year ago but have had problems since
Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
Well it used to leak a little oil now it leaks a whole lot of oil, so there was an improvement in oil flowing into my intercooler
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
Yes it came with a worksmanship warranty. I have used it four times to date. 1st time it went about 250 mi
2nd timewent about 300 mi
3rd time i swear it went only 7.9 mi before my car started blowing insane amounts of smoke. Not to pleased to say the least. They did back up their warranty every time but i had to take it out every time and clean all the oil from my boost tubes and flush out my intercooler and ship it off. Now i am in the process of trying to get a different rebuilt charger which EIP is going to give to me.
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
--10, i dont want to sound mean but not only did i not get anything for my money, but now my charger is in worse shape than when i sent itout. Not to mention all the other stuff ive had to go through and being without my ride for like 6 months all together.
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.
Well i posted a big long thread about my experience with EIP which they read and imediately contacted me about. Since the thread i have been recieving much much better customer service. So pre-thread maybe a 0, post-thred maybe a 8. I really think rich at EIP is trying to keep a good name for the company in striving for great customer relations,unfortunately im not so sure the rest of the crew feels as adiment about his customer satisfaction goals


----------



## sn1puns (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (hallkbrd)*

*Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?*
Bahn Brenner Motorsports
*2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?*
3 hours
*3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.*
GT-70 rebuild, Superwide Cogbelt, RSR Outlet, RS/RSR Porting, Installation of 65mm Pulley
*4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?*
Nope
*Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?*
Very much so. It was a sight to see.
*2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?*
Absolutely, great customer service. I even treated them to lunch.
*3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?*
Even in the break-in period I was peeing my pants!
*4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?*
Due to me choosing a 65mm pulley the warranty was void (perfectly ok with that)
*Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.*
10
*2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service. *
10


----------



## xyemox (Apr 21, 2003)

Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
BBM
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?
a little over 6 weeks after the time of ordering.
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
GT rebuild with full port and polish.
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
Non-that I was informed about
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
NO, it got worse. When I shipped it out I was getting about 3psi of boost after I finally got it back it did not put out any boost.
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
NO, They sent me the wrong supercharger rebuild the first time around. I then had to pay to ship it back to them and have the correct one sent back down to me. I ended up having to pay for shipping 4 times.
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
NO, after the rebuild I got 0 boost out of the charger.
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
Non-that I was made aware of. There wasn’t event any paper work to let me know what they had done or if there were any problems.
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
Less the 1
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service. 
Less then 1
One very pissed off BBM customer. I ended up taking it to a local shop who told me that the insides had been botched so bad they were surprised that it had not grenaded on me. After spending over $2000 on the rebuild I had to spend another $3500 going with another solution. Avoid BBM if you can.


----------



## SaabFan (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (xyemox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xyemox* »_
One very pissed off BBM customer.

Just a thought I wanted to post after reading such a negative review of a company so many forum members hold in high esteem. If/When you have problems with someone's products or services, the first thing that should happen is an effort to work those problems out with the company. Often, the cause of something like a 0 boost reading can be outside the charger (i.e. boost hoses, IC, etc.) In fact, I was suprised enough by your comments that I checked with BBM, and though they have record of you as a customer, it was not for rebuilding a charger.
Anyways, I don't want to get this thread off topic, but just thought I'd add my thoughts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Nate


_Modified by SaabFan at 4:34 PM 12-15-2003_


----------



## xyemox (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

I don’t want to go to far off topic but I felt a response was warranted here. I just wanted to let you know that I replaced all of my boost hoses and used a cleaned and boost verified intercooler on the car. I ran the car no higher then 2700rpm for about 1,000 miles to break it in. After the break in I was still not getting any boost in fact it had gone down. After pulling the system apart I found grease from the charger all up in the hoses and intercooler. I ended up having to run the car naturally aspirated for several months while saving up the money to get a different solution. As for them not finding me in their "system" doesn’t surprise me. It took them 2 tries to get me what that I ordered in the first place and ended up having to pay shipping there and back on both tries. 
On another note I have purchased other things there and had no problems getting what I ordered. I may have gone overboard in the first post because just thinking about the money spent really gets my ire up.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (xyemox)*

I am going to find out what is going on here!
Playing phone tag with this guy.... 
Our records show that he just bought a screw compressor pulley???
I'm not sure what the story is, we have no records of even doing a g-lader under his name.
Anyway, I sure would like to help him get more than 0 psi.
Best wishes,
John Betz
BBM


_Modified by JBETZ at 2:46 PM 12-18-2003_


----------



## mithril (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (JBETZ)*

*Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?*
KompressorKanada
*2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?*
5 business days
*3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.*
Standard rebuild with Stage3 port and polish, OEM VW paint. I also bought Dave's Hop-Up Kit including 65mm pulley.
*4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?*
Yes, displacer tip needed welding to fix a small crack.
*Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?*
Absolutely. Dave does awesome top notch work.
*2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?*
Yes. The roar intake pipe I bought at the same time cracked and Dave worked very hard to get his fabricator (who he now no longer uses) to make me a replacement which he shipped free of charge. Recently I thought I might have excessive charger blow by and he spend quite alot of time with me on MSN troubleshooting the problem (turned out to be nothing to do with the charger at all).
*3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?*
Hell yes! Dave's got numbers sheet my from most recent dyno run posted in the rebuild section of his site. It's about 8000km since the rebuild and in third I pulled 13.2psi @ 2516RPM and 18.1psi @ 5899RPM. 
*4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?*
No, I chose a 65mm pulley which meant it came without warrantly. Dave made a point of explaining to me that the pulley invalidated any warranty's on the charger at the time and required I give him acknowledgment of that fact before proceeding. As a result of that info and the fact it was my choice, I had no problems with the lack of warranty.
*Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.*
10
*2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.*
10


_Modified by mithril at 11:58 AM 2-11-2004_


----------



## LagunaSecaBlueMK3 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
Kompressor Kanada
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?
1.5weeks
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
Rebuild, stage4 G-ladder
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
pulley side case was dead apex strips where dead.
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of 
materials/workmanship?
a little more attention with the finish would have been nice with some things.
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
Very happy
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
yes
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
came with 3months warranty

Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
8 out of 10 im very happy i chose them. i`ll have dyno results soon.
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.
9 out of 10



_Modified by LagunaSecaBlueMK3 at 1:59 AM 3-3-2004_


----------



## Neen (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

*
Rebuild Services:*
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
_KK_
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?
_4 Business Days. Shipped from Florida on thursday, received on tuesday._
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
_Rebuild + Stage 4 + Paint_
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
_Not that I was told_
*Customer Satisfaction:*

1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
_Considering what I sent out compared to what I received, yes extremely happy_
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
_Extremely happy with turnaround time especially_
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
_Just installed it this morning, will see_
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
_N/A_
*Overall Rating:*
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
_10_
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.
_10_


----------



## The Shrew (Mar 5, 2004)

KK has another VERY near future customer right here. Can't go wrong with a guy who does top-notch work, has GREAT turn-around and isn't as expensive as the others! Keep up the GREAT work KK...


----------



## TwinScrew20v (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_Any BBM customers past, present or new that would like their chargers checked out, upgraded or serviced give us a call. Warranties intact or not. If you have an oil leak out of warranty or think maybe your strips could be thin. If your in warranty, obviously as allways we will do our very best to give you the best quality g-lader services on the planet. Get hooked up with deep discounts for this limited time VWVortex Spring Special. 
Thanks again for your support and patronage!


Ive ALWAYS been taken care of by John. Charger built 3 years ago and he was always willnig to service it and help me out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Same deal with the Lysholm GREAT service!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (TwinScrew20v)*

I had my blower serviced by bahn brenner about a year ago among many other upgrades in the past. I consider myself one of the select few people that gets a chance to see how bahn brenner operates in and out of the shop. when i first met john at bbm he took the time out of his busy schedule to show me the possible upgrades that i could do to my corrado, then afterwards took me for a ride in his corrado. This to me showed that this is a group of guys who go above and beyond the call of duty to make sure that there customers are satisfied and in the time that ive known them i have seen nothing but that. i find it very odd that somebody would have a problem with bbm due to the commitment and passion that these guys share for there customers and there products. Kudos to John and the rest of the BBM crew for making sure that all my performance needs are taken care of. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sn1puns (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread ([email protected])*

If I had stayed with my g-lader that I had rebuilt and installed by BBM I would've definetly kept my business with them. An all-around great group of guys who do stuff for their customers you never see from a lot of your local tuners or general business ventures in general.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif from me


----------



## mk1boy (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
BBM
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
YES
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
Didn't make it that far, took it apart and it was shot
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service
What i must say is BBM was very cool about what i wanted/could get done at the time and very cool about helping me out in everyway. Thanks guys








Clayton


----------



## compleckz (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (sn1puns)*

*1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?*
Kompressor Kanada
*2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?*
4 business days there, 3-4 days back
*3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.*
full rebuild, stage 4 porting, bright silver paint
*4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?*
yup







needed a displacer repair, and a had a crack in intake casing, dave hooked me up with a matched casing for a good price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Customer Satisfaction:
*1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?*
Yes, A++
*2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?*
YES, very much.. we kept in contact throughout the shipping, he called me at work as soon as the charger arrived and he opened it up.. 
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost *level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?*
oh yeah... i love bizzzoost
*4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?*
6 month unlimited mile warranty.. no need to return..
Overall Rating:
*1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.*
10
*2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.*
10














to KK
let me just say this one thing, KK, BBM, ORZ.. all good companies.. do your research, talk to Dave, John or Oliver.. and decide for yourself..










_Modified by compleckz at 9:03 PM 4-4-2004_


----------



## BMDave (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

*1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?*
Bahn Brenner Motorsport
*2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?*
3 days
*3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.*
Full Monty
*4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs? *
none
*Customer Satisfaction:*
*1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?*
Yes
*2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?*
Yes, very professional
*3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?*
Yes, about what was promised ahead of time 
*4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not? *
1 year warranty, (no change in pulley sizing…yet)
*Overall Rating:*
*1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.*
10+
*2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.*
10+ - Nice Guys, good service



_Modified by BMDave at 4:03 PM 3-23-2004_


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (BMDave)*

I have had my charger serviced by BBM and KK. 
(car now owned by a buddy who lives with me)

1st time was BBM I initially was not to happy because when I got it back it leaked from the main pulley seal which was why I had sent it to them in the first place. When I sent it back they almost did not warranty it because I had removed the pulley to install it easier. They ended up warranting it though because the day I got it I called them because it was leaking when I installed it. 
John did make it right though. 
I never noticed any diff in boost and when I got it back the 2nd time from BBM the seal had been pinned(I believe thats what they call it when you make two indentations on the metal around the main pulley seal to bring the metal in tighter) sorry if that is unclear I am not to mechanical. It has never leaked though. I was a little weary of BBM after that which is probally why I used KK the second time. 
KK only did the service with new strips, klubber and stage2 port. Felt a lil more boost that time. probally from the port. KK was a little more personable and seemed a touch easier to work with.
Both companies are good though. buddy just had engine rebuilt cause of blown head gasket and charger appears to have excess oil in tubes now. So it is decission time again for me as he doesnt know who to go with.


----------



## CHRGD_MK2 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild? 
Kompressor Kanada
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?
4 days to get shipped back
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
full rebuild stage 2 and repaint
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
slight damage to the grooves such as bends but was easily repaired.
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
excellent very happy
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
Dave is a great guy never had better service anywhere
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
unfortunatly still have to install charger. its going into my jetta with a aba block so its taking some time.
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
yes it came with a warranty.
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
10
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.
10
a big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to KK for a great job and awesome service. thanks David


----------



## carotid (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
gruven
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?
one
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
standard rebuild, 68mm pulley, shorter belt, 944 fpr, sns stage IV chip
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
yeah that thing needed cleaned up serious only 6 lbs of bost b4 "surgery"o
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
h.ell m.otherf.ucking yes!!!
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
uh, well, he didnt buy me dinner so no.
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
huge torque steer. so much f.ucking power. everyones like wtf when they drive my car. it breathes fire. its loud and scares people. also, when i step out of it, girls look at me.
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
this thing is solid. i would recommend mike to my mother if she had a VW. ask mike about the warranty details. gruven in cleveland is 216-640-2117
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
10
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.
10


----------



## kobidge (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

*Rebuild Services:*
*Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?*
Dave @ Kompressor Kanada
*What was the turnaround time?*
Took about 2 weeks to get there (I didn't want to pay $80 to get it there, I was in no rush), and he had it for about 4 days, and then it took 2 days to ship back.
*What rebuild services did you have performed?*
Full rebuild, Stage 4 porting, 68mm pulley
*Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?*
There was displacer damage, and that had to be repaired.
*Customer Satisfaction:*
*In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?*
VERY.
*Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?*
Yes, Dave is an awesome guy to do business with.
*Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?*
Yes.
*Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?*
Well, the paper said that any charger with a smaller pulley does not include the warranty, yet it also says that if he installed it, then it does not void the warranty? I'm not too sure about that.
*Overall Rating:*
*On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.*
10
*On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.*
10


----------



## flyinhigh (Jun 11, 2003)

.


_Modified by flyinhigh at 10:07 PM 6-15-2004_


----------



## flyinhigh (Jun 11, 2003)

....


_Modified by flyinhigh at 10:08 PM 6-15-2004_


----------



## Duff Man (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (flyinhigh)*

bbm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by DCI VW at 4:58 PM 6-18-2004_


----------



## flyinhigh (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (DCI VW)*

all is good now


_Modified by flyinhigh at 10:08 PM 6-15-2004_


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

*
Rebuild Services:*
_1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild? : _Bahn Brenner
_2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back? _3.5 weeks - Not BB's fault. Fed-Ex "misplaced" my charger for a bit - approx 2 weeks.







They only had it in-house approx 3-4 days before i got the call that it was done.
_3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc. : _OE Spec rebuild with GT-70 intake porting and RS/RSR outlet porting.
_4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs? : _Not that i was aware of.
*Customer Satisfaction:*
_1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?_ Yes, spot on job.
_2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?_ Yes.
_3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?_ Yes- before the rebuild i was putting out 4-5 psi at 6K. After the breakin i was hitting 6-7 at 3k
_4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?_ Yes it came with a warranty as long as i keep the stock pulley on. Havent had to use it as of yet.
*Overall Rating:*
_1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work._ 10
_2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service._ 10
If i had it to do over again, the only thing i would do different is ship with another carrier..









Also, when doing the GT-70 upgrade they have to send you a hose to attach your charger to your airbox. Well, when they shipped mine out they forgot to throw it in the box. Whoops.. Called up after i got the package and they had the hose and the clamps shipped out overnight with saturday delivery for no charge. That is a great example of customer service. It was something small but it was something necessary and they made it right with out me having to beg and plead. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Thanks again John & Co..



_Modified by psykokid at 10:47 PM 5-25-2004_


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (psykokid)*

Just got my G-60 going after having an oem spec rebuild by Bahn Brenner. So far-so good seems to be pumping some good psi. Good customer service, as soon as they got it they inspected it and called me. I got it back 6 buisness days after I sent it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif overall 9.5, -.5 because when I got the pakage back the charger was faced pulley down and resting against the bottom of the box, if it had been dropped it would've landed directly on the pulley... otherwise great expeience with BBM, thanks guys, and keep up the good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cbgthor (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

*Rebuild Services:*
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
>Kompressor Kanada
2) What was the turnaround time?
>about 3 weeks (I used snail mail)
3) What rebuild services did you have performed?
>Full Rebuild, Stage 2 port/polish
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild?
>um, let's see if I can remember...part of the scroll on the exhaust-half of the housing was damaged, so a new piece needed to be welded in. I think that's it.
*Customer Satisfaction:*
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship? 
>Yes
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
>Yes - when KK received my charger, Dave contacted me through a Vortex IM, by phone, and by email - pictures of the charger came with the email. During a phone conversation he clearly explained what needed to be done, and when I told him to forget about the stage 2 option because of the extra cost of the welding repairs, he did it anyway free of charge. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
>The car has never felt faster (even during the break-in period where I stayed under half throttle and under 3k rpm).
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
>Came with a warranty (pulley stayed stock) and I have not had to return the charger for any work.
*Overall Rating:*
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
>10
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.
>10


----------



## maxg60 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (cbgthor)*

Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?David, KK
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?7 work days. Exactly what I was quoted.and that was ground return. no rush.
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc. Rebuild, stage4, salvaged my casings with his displacer, all the same gen, flat black paint. flawless.
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs? No repairs, however, David went above and beyond the call of duty to make me a great deal on a clean displacer, as mine was cracked, irrepairably, and he did so at the expense of one of his own cores, hoping that he'd be able to make a match down the road. Truly a gentleman.
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship? I am so happy I could .....wait, just did. Peed.
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service? The only thing better than the flat black finish, was David's flat sense of humor (jk, D.) Again, nothing but a true gentleman.If I emailed him, 10 minutes later he was on the other phone. It was almost sort of creepy.








3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades? GOBS!
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not? Yes, No, and because the stuff was right.
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work. No Doubt, 10
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service. "This one goes to 11....."








Edit:This is all after being thoroughly raped by the other guys. You know the one with the whiney cars.......though i stay








edit 07/20/04: So owner of company with whiney cars IM'd me. Too little Too late. Never called you out, or evil upon you. Just won't hear from me again, nor my money, nor anyone I speak to face to face.
_Modified by maxg60 at 7:48 AM 7-17-2004_


_Modified by maxg60 at 3:13 PM 7-20-2004_


----------



## 13f1p (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

1.kk
2.2 weeks(i used usps)
3.stage 4 porting
4.no

i'm happy with the whole thing, everything is great.
it came with a good warrenty, but only until the 65mm
pulley goes on.

i can't really rate the work cuz i have nothing to compare it to,
but i am extremely pleased with the results.
i'll rate the customer service at 9, definatly one of the best
businesses i've ever delt with


----------



## swfblade (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

*Rebuild Services:*
1) Took direct to Pitstop Developments, UK
2) about 5 hours....
3) Standard rebuild
4) No
*Customer Satisfaction:*
1) Yes
2) Yes
3) Yes, Standard Charger now puts out 12psi
4) Yes, not needed so far
*Overall Rating:*
1) 10 Cant falt it
2) 9 they just need some more customer entertainment


----------



## Black G60 (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (swfblade)*

*Rebuild Services:*
*Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?*
Dave @ Kompressor Kanada
*What was the turnaround time?*
About 2-2.5 weeks due to repairs, custom paint, and Dave did the work and let me pay when I had collected all my funds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*What rebuild services did you have performed?*
Full rebuild plus Stage 4 porting, the first geman flag paint job
*Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?*
There was about an inch worth of displacer damage that needed to be welded
*Customer Satisfaction:*
*In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?*
VERY.
*Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?*
Absolutely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?*
Repaired to normal boost levels, tho full boost comes sooner 
*Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?*
No, I use a 65mm pulley not supplied or installed by KK
*Overall Rating:*
*On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.*
10
*On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.*
10


----------



## speediG60 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (Black G60)*

Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
Bahn Brenner Motorsports
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?
3 Days. They were very busy at the time. Surprised they got it done as soon as they did cause I said I need it back by friday I got it thursday.
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, paint. Performance options: GT-70 porting, RS/RSR Porting, ported to the MAX!
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
Very slight grove repair cause an apex strip slipped some time.
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
Yes
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
They bumped me to the front of the rebuild line to get it to me even before I needed it. Good guys!
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
I had some boost leaks and I took it very easy on the break-in but once I got the boost leaks fixed and break-in was over. It was like BALLS TO THE WALLS BOYS!!! I also after the break in got a 68mm pulley. So I went from 6psi to like 14psi. Feels good!
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
There is a warranty but no return for warranty work cause none is need boosting very well.
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
10
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service. 
10


----------



## JIMMYJOEGG (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
Kompressor Kanada
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when
you sent it out did you get it back?
Two days to do the work, four days total with shipping
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild,
performance options, paint, etc.?
I had the oem rebuild with stage 4 port polish and rallye outlet
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip
groove repairs?
No repairs were required, charger had 100k original miles on it
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of
materials/workmanship?
Absolutely, the charger looked brand new externally and the outlet 
was seriously massaged.
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
Yes, David answered the phone when I called with questions and 
answered anything I threw at him. They got the charger in and out 
with stage 4 port polish in less than two days- that's customer
service!

3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost 
level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance
upgrades?
I did not check boost prior to the rebuild, it seemed to pull good,
two months with it installed now and I am making 15psi with a
68mm pulley.
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return
the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
Yes, 6 months, but I installed the 68mm pulley so the warranty is 
voided. So far I have had no warranty issues.

Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work. 
10++
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.
10++




_Modified by JIMMYJOEGG at 5:58 PM 12-20-2004_


----------



## redcorradoracer (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

*Rebuild Services:*
1) Kompressor Kanada.
2) ~month, not Davids fault, fedex problem.
3) Rebuild, stage 4 porting, RS2 outlet, 68mm pulley.
4) No repairs needed.
*Customer Satisfaction:*
1) Very happy with services, David did an awesome job.
2) Customer service is the best. Very helpful.
3) Haven't put charger on yet.
4) 6 month warrenty w/ stock pulley. No.
*Overall Rating:*
1) 10, awesome work.
2) 10, awesome customer service.


----------



## SuperNick_G60 (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (REPOMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_ it has been
4 years of Hard Fun Driving has been worth all Blood Sweet and tears
that is the Corrado Expierence. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

he aint jokin' and the lysholm is the best preventitive mantance you can do to the G60 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccoR (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SuperNick_G60)*

got mine rebuilt by John Betz (BBM)
no problems ever with his work
good prices


----------



## tiperilo (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

Rebuild Services:
1.Kompressor Kanada did my rebuild.
2)Can't exactly recall the turn around time, extremely fast!
3)Had the stage 4 rebuild, painted silver, with a great looking company emblem. 
4)He had a spot welded inside the charger that had broken off. Sent pics of the work done. Excellent!
Customer Satisfaction:
1.I'm very happy with the quality of materials/workmanship.
2)D was perfect and quick to respond to me with actual pictures of the work he was doing. very cool.
3)My charger (stage 4 rebuild) is putting out numbers between 80 at idle, to 240 on a 5500 3rd gear pull. I just raced a new mazda rx 8 and kicked it's b-hind.
4)Yes there was a warranty. Have not needed it.
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
quality of work- 10
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.
quality of customer service- 10


----------



## SGT III (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
BBM
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?
HAD IT BACK IN MY HANDS IN 4 DAYS
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
OEM REBUILD 
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
SOME MINOR REPAIR, CALLED TO TELL ME ABOUT AND MOVED ON.
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
VERY!
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
VERY!
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
WENT FROM 9LBS WITH A 68MM TO 12LBS STOCK PULLEY
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
IT DID COME WITH A WARRENTY. NO WARRENTY WORK REQUIRED!
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
10
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.
10
ALWAYS A PLEASURE DOING BUISNESS WITH BBM. THEY HAVE BEEN VERY HELPFULL WITH THIS AND MANY OTHER THINGS. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SGT III)*

Rebuild Services:
1) Kompressor Kanada
2) ~3 weeks- my screwup on shipping to them
3) Stage 4 rebuild- port/polish, 68mm
4) displacer reweld
Customer Satisfaction:
1) absolutley
2) top notch
3) much better than before http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
4) no; had a 68mm installed 
Overall Rating:
1) 10
2) 10
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.kompressorkanada.ca


----------



## kindbudz91G60 (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (g60wcorrado)*

Just as aside I think that it is interesting to see the editing that has been done to this post. I had a dope charger built last year and posted my feedback, but apparently this thread is owned between BBM and KK. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Though I don't doubt they can build good chargers...what happened to freedom of the press????????


----------



## TheMessenger (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

Rebuilt by *Kompressor Kanada*
Turn around time was *4 days*
Service= *Stage 3 upgrade*
No major reapirs needed
Quailty of workmanship= *Top notch*Customer service = sets a new standard in the industry. *Excellent*
Performance 13-15 psi
Warranty Yes
Overall scale " Ours go to eleven " Spinal Tap
*Best builder's and rebuilder's on the planet*


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

*Rebuild Services:*
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild? KompressorKanada!!!
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back? I shipped slow to him, but once in hand, David had my charger massaged and returned in 7 days, exactly what I had been told.
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? (Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.) Complete rebuild, stage4 porting, flat black,.lovely.
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs? No Repairs, but a new dispacer was used, as mine was crap. I wondered what that rattling noise was...(j/k)
*Customer Satisfaction:*
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship? You're Joking, Right?? 110%!
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service? The only thing better than a killer quality charger rebuild is the experience of dealing with a consummate professional.
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades? Well, how does 256 on the MFA at 5900rpm with a 68mm pulley sound?? Um ..... Yes.
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not? Yes it did, but i nullified that myself by chucking the factory pulley (of course, only AFTER the 1500mile break-in period...).
*Overall Rating:*
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work. 10+
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service. As more than one person has already stated...."this one goes to E-lev-en...."!
Kompressor Kanada
I almost get tired of saying it.....but use ONLY KK for your G-lader needs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIGuy01 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autobahnjs (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (GTIGuy01)*

Rebuilt by Kompressor Kanada
Turn around time was 4-5 days
Service=replacment g60 and Stage 4 upgrade
Quailty of workmanship= Great service 
Performance full boost at 3000rpm
Warranty Yes


----------



## rally-ron (Sep 10, 1999)

We've had John at BBM doing the chargers for the shop for the past 5 years or so. They have always been great to deal with, their prices are fair and any problems have been dealt with quickly & fairly. The work has ranged from rebuilds to fully modded compresors. We used to deal with a canadian supplier, shipping & customs charges were always more costly. I havebeen very happy with BBM, so are my customers.
Ron-VW Specialties http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (bulldog2.G)*

*Rebuild Services:*
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild? 
Me
2) What was the turnaround time? 
9 Hours
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? (Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.) 
Eaton M-115 Rotors in an M62 Housing, Mild Porting & Polishing, Flow benched
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs? Nope
*Customer Satisfaction:*
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship? 
Hell Yeah
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
There is no better Customer Service for me than myself
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) 
About 4 more pounds of boost by 3k rpms. Never going to worry about blowing this one up.
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty?
Yeah, my own








*Overall Rating:*
1) 10/10
2) 10/10


----------



## bjmn888 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?*Kanada Kompressor*
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?*about 2 weeks... 2-3 days of work, the rest shipping*
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.*rebuild with stage 4*

Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?*Very pleased*
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?*great customer service!*
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?*still break in period... ill get back with results soon*

Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work*10 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *.
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.*10 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *


----------



## JustMike (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

*Rebuild Services*
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
*BBM - No-Rebuild just porting services (charger was new)*
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?
*~ 1 week there and back*
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
*RS/RSR Treatment*
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
*no Charger is new*
*Customer Satisfaction:*
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
*Yes, I found the CNC finish very even & consistant*
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
*Yes John was intouch as soon as they arrived and left*
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
*Not sure yet? (still breaking it in, sounds way better thou...)*
*Bought the BBM Outlet as the Ralley Outlet no longer fits..*
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
*It's new not rebuilt? so I'm not sure?*
*Overall Rating:*
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
*10*
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.
*10 ++++*


_Modified by JustMike at 10:05 AM 8-17-2005_


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

Rebuild Services
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
Bahn Brenner Motorsports - My 2nd 40k mile rebuild performed on this Glader. 
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?
5 business days
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
Standard Rebuild and 19mm belt
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
No repairs necessary. 
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
Yes, my Glader comes back clean and tightly repackaged. 
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
Yes - John called me when it arrived at his shop, he confirmed my instructions and then called when it was on its way back to me. 
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
Still in the break in period
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
BBM Standard warrant for rebuild
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
10
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.
10 ++++


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (bjmn888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjmn888* »_Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?*KompressorKanada*
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?*about 3 weeks... 1-2 days of work, the rest shipping*
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.*rebuild with stage 4 and yellow paint*

Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?*hell yea, extremely*
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?*great customer service!*
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?*still break in period... ill get back with results soon*

Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work*10 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *.
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.*10 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Dave, he will take care of you, and answers all of your questions







*

yes sir!!!


----------



## Gong750 (Oct 22, 2005)

Need help on getting parts for a 90' corrado g60, problems are the engine, clutch . I have pictures on http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2147658


----------



## Gong750 (Oct 22, 2005)

Basically i right now i need an up and running engine for cheap that can be purchased within the Connecticut are actually in Connecticut. E-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## veritas137 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

Rebuild services:
1) Sent to BBM
2) Sent the charger out Monday morning and by Wednesday morning I was on the phone with John discussing my options. It was there for a couple days and was sent right back out to me.
3) I originally planned on just getting the charger refreshed, but with 55k miles on it John suggested getting a full rebuild so I don't have to worry for at least another 60k miles. Went with the OE Spec rebuild service. Charger was already a stage 4.
4) Charger was in good chape internally and no repairs were needed there. However upon reassembly John noticed that the threads for bolting the charger in were stripping. After calling me to discuss it BBM put 6 Heli coils in.

Customer satisfaction:
1) Very happy. Charger looks good and sounds great in the car. (Just put it in this morning)
2) Very happy with the customer service. Prompt replies to my emails and phone calls were made before any work was done.
3) Boost level was good to begin with, this should fix my oil leak though.
4) No warranty since I didn't go back to a stock pulley. Only warranty offered on the OE Spec is 6 months anyways. I trust the workmanship and if the parts fail it's my fault for going with OE Spec as opposed to OEM.
Overall raiting:
1) Quality of work: 10
2) Customer service: 10


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (veritas137)*

Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
Kompressor Kanada
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when
you sent it out did you get it back?
Two days to do the work, 5 days total with shipping
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild,
performance options, paint, etc.?
I had a stage 4 rebuild and ordered all the other stage 4 bits, cam, chip,RS-2 outlet, FPR, 68mm pulley 
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip
groove repairs?
displacer needed welding, charger showed up missing one full apex strip
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of
materials/workmanship?
100% have not had better service in my life.
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
100% Dave put up with numerous retarded questions from me
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost
level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance
upgrades?
I did not check boost prior to the rebuild, I will break it in with the stock pulley and put the 68mm on soon
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return
the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
Yes, 6 months, I have left the stock pulley on and will break in the charger with that
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
10++
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.
10++


----------



## jdadcbb992 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
Kompressor Kanada
2) What was the turnaround time?
Just over week including shipping time; actual rebuild took only three or four days
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? 
Full rebuild with Stage IV porting and repainted a snazzy red 
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild?
Mainshaft, mainshaft collar, woodroffe key, pulley and pulley bolt all replaced.
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
Yes, everything looks good and works so far
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
Yes, great turnaround and communication
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
Yes, the thing revs to redline almost instantly and the car goes like a rabbit with it's tail on fire!
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? 
Has a 6 month warranty; no need for warranty work, it's working great! 
Overall Rating:
1) quality of work: 10/10
2) quality of customer service: 10/10


----------



## seiji654 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
Bahn Brenner Motorsports
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?
10 days (3 days at BBM) (not bad considering I'm in hawaii 3 days both ways).
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
Full O.E. Spec rebuild, RSR outlet silver paint job.
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
None at the time

Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
Yes, I am very impressed. The charger looks brand new. No oil leaks, great packaging.
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
Very happy. As busy as John is he took the time to email me before I even sent my charger in and help me with other problems that my car was having. John called me to let me know when my charger got in and talked to me about possible options that I could get from them. Everything from performance upgrades to just a rebuild. In fact after discussing with John my plans for the Rado he even recommended against me doing some upgrades because they weren't needed. How many business owners would discourage their customers from spending more money? Also while re-installing my charger I broke one of the banjo bolts and John offered to send me one free of charge. How much more can you ask for?

3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
Due to the broken Banjo this will have to be updated later, but I can't wait to see.








4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
If I had opted for the stock pulley John would have given me a 6 month warranty with the OE build, if I had gone the OEM rebuild it would have been a 1 year warranty. I chose to stick with my 68mm neuspeed pulley besides I have faith in BBM's work.

Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
10
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.








10+
On a side note, while I know that many people on these forums have their personal favorite tuners, myself included. What really impressed me about John & Co was the fact that even before I was a customer, John took the time to email me back about some questions that I had about my car. I am a first time Rado owner, owned lots of Honda's in the past. Have done a bunch of engine swaps and the like with them but knew nothing about VW's. John answered all my questions on a daily basis for about a week before I even told him that I was planning on sending my charger in to him. Then when I did send it in John never pushed for me to get anything that I didn't want done to the charger. Most local shops try so hard to sell you the full race package and John was quite the opposite. He made me feel like I was a friend rather than a customer. To me this is more important than any amount that I could have saved by sending it anywhere else that might have been slightly cheaper. IMHO if they take care of customers like that, then I can only imagine how well they take care of my parts.


_Modified by seiji654 at 7:45 PM 3-2-2006_


----------



## dubsnbuds419 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
Bahn Brenner
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?
2 weeks exactly
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
OE rebuild, 19 mm belt, rsr outlet
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
no
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
Yes, very much
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
A little slow at first but just due to being extremely busy, wasnt a problem
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level)
as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
i never really got to drive the car before i did the upgrades(test drive only), feels stronger from what i can recall.
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
yes,no, because its brand new
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
no experience with anyone else, 10
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.
10
Although they were super busy at the time i sent my gladder and didnt get a call until after it arrived they only had it for a friday, the weekend and monday and shipped it back out! definitly surprised the sh** out of me. only took 2 weeks and im on the other coast, 
thanks John http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NJRrado (Jul 11, 2003)

1) KK
2) its been a while since the rebuild, but i believe it was around 2 weeks
3) standard rebuild, painted gloss black
4) no repairs needed
5) yes, the charger came back looking perfect
6) yes,David was great, easy to get in contact with, and was straight up about what needed done and the condition of the charger. also answered lots of my questions about re-selling it and what setup would be best for me.
7) yes.
8) yes, but i did not need to return it for warrantee work.
9) 10
10) 10


----------



## flyinhigh (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (kindbudz91G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kindbudz91G60* »_Just as aside I think that it is interesting to see the editing that has been done to this post. I had a dope charger built last year and posted my feedback, but apparently this thread is owned between BBM and KK. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Though I don't doubt they can build good chargers...what happened to freedom of the press????????


Yes the one gets mad and sends nasty Im's with threats if you dont leave good feedback


----------



## gbcorradog60 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (JIMMYJOEGG)*

Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
Kompressor Kanada
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when
you sent it out did you get it back?
Three days to do the work, five days total with shipping
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild,
performance options, paint, etc.?
I had the oem rebuild with stage 4 port polish 
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip
groove repairs?
New charger, original was totaled
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of
materials/workmanship?
Yes
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
NO! MY OIL FEED LINE WAS NOT SENT BACK TO ME AND DAVID SAID HE DOESNT KNOW WHAT HAPPENED TO IT. WELL ITS A 70 DOLLAR PART THAT I HAD TO PAY OUT OF MY POCKET, CUSTOMERS ARE NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR COMPANY SCREW UPS.
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost 
level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance
upgrades?
DONT KNOW STILL BREAKIGN IN
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return
the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
Yes, one Year

Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work. 
10++
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.
*7*


----------



## anojes (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (gbcorradog60)*

Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
BBM
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when
you sent it out did you get it back?
Ten days total with shipping to PUERTO RICO








3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild,
performance options, paint, etc.?
I had the oe spec rebuild with mini port because the charger had the exhaust side already ported for the RSR and the super wide belt kit installed previously.
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip
groove repairs?
No repairs were required








Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of
materials/workmanship?
Absolutely, the charger looked brand new externally and the intake
was very well massaged. Also a nice metal BBM badge on the top of the charger could atleast mean 15 psi more.
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
Yes, Sean answered the phone when I called with questions and 
answered anything I threw at him. John would also pick up the phone any other time and was very enthusiastic and helpfull.They got the charger in and out with the rebuild and mini port done in less than two weeks AND paid for the shipping back to Puert Rico







that's customer service!
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost 
level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance
upgrades?
I have yet to put it in my car, I am guessing better boost but now with the 78 back on...I dont know.
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return
the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
Yes, 6 months.
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work. 
10++
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.
10++



_Modified by anojes at 7:27 AM 12-19-2006_


----------



## kindbudz91G60 (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (seiji654)*

Rebuild Services: Kompressor Kanada, & Motortechnik
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild? 
KK this time, I have had two previous rebuilds from Motortechnik.
2) What was the turnaround time? 
With shipping included about a month. Dave had the charger for about 10 days, but it had to have the displacer welded. In contrast to Motortechnik, KK is faster, but with the shipping it comes out pretty close. Also, this was a straight rebuild no porting etc. (already been done) Basically with standard shipping KK is a month, Motortechnik is 6 weeks.
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? 
Just a straight rebuild this time, the charger has already been ported.
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
The displacer was damaged a long time ago from hucking an apex. Motortechnik had pinned the displacer and cut the seal shorter to save me from having to get a displacer. Dave @ KK saw this and repaired the displacer (welded!!). I guess he's got some sort of trick-daddy-mo-fo that can weld magnesium. I got a new mainshaft too, as the charger was passing oil before the most recent rebuild.
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
Very, I am pleased that the displacer was fixed instead of pinned.
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
Yes.
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
It's possible, but I'm breaking it in on a 78mm, and I was running a 61mm before....
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? Yes 12 month with the stock pulley.
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work. =>> 9
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service. =>>8
Obviously some of you are wondering why I have had this thing built 3 times. The 61mm pulley makes the service life about 20K miles. Also, why did I switch builders? Price and turnaround time!
Only issues with KK are: 
1. PAINTING MY CHARGER! It was perfectly clean bright shiny aluminum, and I asked Dave not to paint it, but now it's silver. It will look like sh!+ after the brake parts cleaner desolves half of it. 
2. Not being able to cut a dual cog belt setup for a 78mm pulley. I have to switch to my RS2 setup with the 61mm, but the 78mm is the single belt.
Overall very pleased! I will be using KK again.


----------



## xxBlack_Heart_Valentinexx (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (bjmn888)*

Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild? *Kompressor Kanada*
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back? *took 7 days to get there, was there for around 7-8 days then 3 days to get it back so about 2 1/2 weeks*
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc. *sent it in for a tune up but had damage (cracked scoll) so wound up going with the stage 1 rebuild and i took a litle longer than they thought to get the wleding outsourced so they gave me a stage 2 rebuild for the price of stage 1*
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
*yes, full rebuild and some welding on the scroll plus a mild polish*
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship? *Yes Indeedy*
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service? *Great Customer Service, he called me as soon as he got it and I called back to get an update and he told me since it was taking so long getting the welding done he upgraded my stage 1 rebuild to stage 2 for no additional cost and when I received my charger back there was a dozen blow pops and a vw keychain/strap with it!*
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades? *Yes, it doesn't blow oil into my engine anymore, and it sounds great*
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not? *I never heard anything about a warrenty from them maybe because I have a 68mm pulley*
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work. *10*
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service. *10*


----------



## Screwfly (Sep 23, 2003)

Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild? Kompressor Kanada
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back? Services took about a month total. Charger arrived at KK 2 days before Christmas, and was worked on during the week between Christmas and New Years.
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Stage 4 rebuild.
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
Yes. The bolt holding the pulley broke, and the pulley itself was damaged, as well as the main shaft. Dave put in used parts and was able to repair it for a great price!
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship? Very!
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service? Outstanding communication! Dave talked to me on the phone, as well as on MSN. He answered all my questions quickly.
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades? I'm still in the break in period, but the charger is alot quieter than it was when I pulled it out. 
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not? The break in instruction show that there is a 180 day warranty. It states it is for the stock 78mm pulley. I am running a 68mm and that is what was on it when it was sent in.
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work. 10
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service. 10


----------



## davis911s (Dec 4, 2006)

Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
*Kompressor Kanada*
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when
you sent it out did you get it back?
*Two weeks plus







*
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild,
performance options, paint, etc.?
*I had the oem rebuild with stage 4 port polish and painted aluminum*
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip
groove repairs?
* When Dave received my Charger he informed me that it was shot! He had to rebuild one from his shelf, that was why mine took so long*








Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of
materials/workmanship?
*Yes looks great, I have only been driving it a week so we will see how much I like it.*
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
GREAT, David answered the stupid questions I asked and he did his best to get me back on the road as quickly as possible. With Blown Charger, Christmas and New Years it wasn't easy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost 
level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance
upgrades?
I did not check boost prior to the rebuild, I have just ordered a gauge and I have not driven the car hard yet, as it has only been a week or so, we will see
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return
the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
*Yes, on the phone and email he said 1 year , but his invoice onlt stated 6 months. I will get back to him and verify this.*








Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work. 
10
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.
10+ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by davis911s at 3:43 PM 1-16-2007_


----------



## Majsha (Apr 7, 2006)

Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild? Me
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back? 6 days
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Complete rebuild, RS2 upgrade, polishing, porting, blue color
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs? No, everything was allright
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship? Yes, used parts that I wanted
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service? Sure as I done it to myself
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades? Air pressure grew up from 0.6 bar to 0,92 bar now
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? No need of that
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work. 10
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service. 10



_Modified by Majsha at 3:08 PM 1-23-2007_


----------



## jt932 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

*Rebuild Services:*
1)Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
-KK
2)What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?
-28days
3)What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
-stage4, bright aluminum
4)Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
-whole half of charger replaced
*Customer Satisfaction:*
1)In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
-yes
2)Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
-yes
3)Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
-yes
4)Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
-yes, no because it works great!
*Overall Rating:*
1)On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
-10 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2)On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.
-10 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
























_Modified by jt932 at 10:54 PM 2-17-2007_


----------



## SLC YA (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild? BBM
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back? 2.5 weeks (most was shipping time from ALABAMA, actual time in shop was only about 4 days)
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? rebuild with port work
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs? none
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?yes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service? over the top!http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades? smaller pulley = more boost








4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Well, the charger came with no warranty due to the smaller pulley, however, the guys at BBM were willing to check my charger out when I noticed and oil leak about 2 weeks after installing. So far still dont know where the oil leak is coming from, but they made no issues about checking it out for me, even though it technically didn't come with a warranty. These guys are AWESOME, don't hesitate to do business with them!
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work. 10
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.10
Customer service is great, and they are even willing to do custom stuff for you. Props to the guys (and girls) at BBM!
And a BIG Thanks from Erin & Daniel (Mobile, AL)


----------



## MrPoolofFLA (May 28, 2007)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

Had my supercharger rebuild by Bahn Brenner in Aug 2004.
Turnaround time was about one week. 
Had the standard rebuilt done with some machining on the outlet.
No repairs done at this time. Just excellent work by them.
I am very happy with the service, quality of materials and workmanship.
Customer service was excellent
Much improved performance from the G60.
It has been well over the warranty and have not had any problems with the system. It just runs and runs.
Overall rating would be a 10 for quality of work.
Custome service would be a 10. 
Great job by all at Bahn Brenner. Thank you.
Tony De Franco
Sarasota, Florida


----------



## G60VeeDub (Mar 4, 2002)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

Rebuild Service:
1. kompressor kanada
2. 3 weeks to get it there via crappy USPS. turn around time4 days. 5 days to get back to me via UPS.
3. full rebuild
4. no repair needed
Customer Satisfaction:
1. very happy with material and workmanship.
2. customer service was very good and kept me informed
3. don't kow yet its not broken in. but anythings better then what it was!
4. yes came with warranty. 
Overall Rating:
1. 10
2. 9.5


----------



## G60Jisoel (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

1) Bahn Brenner
2) A little under three weeks


----------



## G60Jisoel (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

Rebuild Services:
1) Bahn Brenner
2) 3 Weeks
3)OE Spec rebuild, RS/RSR Porting-Stage 4, 68mm Pulley
4)No Repairs
Customer Satisfaction:
1)Very happy with rebuild, looks brand new and puts out way more boost
2) Spoke with John Betz himself and he was too nice and very knowledgeable...nice dude
3) 100% difference in the performance
4) I'm pretty sure a 6 month warranty is included and no warranty work with 1,000's of miles logged on since rebuild
Overall Rating:
1) 10 on work
2) 10 on customer service


----------



## Bucketmaster (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (G60Jisoel)*

Rebuild services:
1 BBM
2 3 days
3 New apex strips, oil seals, super wide belt conversion
4 No repairs
Customer satisfaction:
1 Happy with finished product - still breaking it in
2 even though the person i spoke with had only worked there a matter of weeks he was very knowledgeable and helpful
3 cant tell the car was in such bad shape when i picked it up ie really badly leaking boost tubes, hole in piston etc. The charger looked pretty good however. 
4No warranty at all. Although they did say if anything broke they were responsible for they would take care of it. 
Overall rating:
10
10


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_Just got my G-60 going after having an oem spec rebuild by Bahn Brenner. So far-so good seems to be pumping some good psi. Good customer service, as soon as they got it they inspected it and called me. I got it back 6 buisness days after I sent it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif overall 9.5, -.5 because when I got the pakage back the charger was faced pulley down and resting against the bottom of the box, if it had been dropped it would've landed directly on the pulley... otherwise great expeience with BBM, thanks guys, and keep up the good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









*UPDATE...*I now have 10k miles on my charger and now only boosts 5psi, i have a fresh motor rebuild with good compression and no boost leaks!










_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 6:37 PM 10-11-2007_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_
*UPDATE...*I now have 10k miles on my charger and now only boosts 5psi, i have a fresh motor rebuild with good compression and no boost leaks!









_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 6:37 PM 10-11-2007_

emailed you


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (JBETZ)*

I was removing my charger to send it to you and heres what I found








e-mail sent...





_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 6:18 PM 11-1-2007_


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
emailed you
John, did you get my e-mail? ...Im sending you my charger today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (2deepn2dubs)*

Not good, you might need a new charger
We did this build in early 2004
Just for the record the g-lader can be an unreliable unit when over driven with a power pulley even if brand new or newly rebuilt.
I'll talk to you soon.
Sorry to see that your charger is in this condition.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (JBETZ)*








call me ASAP. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (2deepn2dubs)*

hey everyone... Id just like to thank John at BBM for the "customer satisfaction discount", i got my package back today and even tho he didnt have to, john kicked down the OEM oil seals instead of the oem spec seals that i had ordered, Super stoked!! Thanks John







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_hey everyone... Id just like to thank John at BBM for the "customer satisfaction discount", i got my package back today and even tho he didnt have to, john kicked down the OEM oil seals instead of the oem spec seals that i had ordered, Super stoked!! Thanks John







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Very glad that you are happy, thanks again
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C.S Bishop (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (JBETZ)*

Rebuild Services:
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild? Kompressor Kanada
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back? Less than 2 weeks
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Stage 4








4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs? not that I remember
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship? Oh yeah








2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service? YES
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades? The stage 4 delivers more than I expected it to.
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? Yes, it came with a warranty and thankfully I haven't had a need for it.

Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work. 10
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.10


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

just thought i'd post up here.
i didnt actually get my 'charger "rebuilt" but i bought it off ebay and the PO said it was rebuilt a few hundred miles ago, already had RSR stage IV porting so i had the gt70 porting done as well.
took 3 weeks including shipping time from SE tennessee to his facility in oregon, they took it apart and recommended the tune up and the bearings looked great so i went along with this. got it back and it took me almost a month to break it in properly (500 miles with little to no boost, i only hit 2-3 psi towards the end of the break in once or twice, and i never went over 3k rpms). been almost a thousand miles since i got it back with no issues. shes really quiet and boosts slightly low but im guessing i have a few small boost leaks to chase down. no oil leaks and i will be sending it back in a year for another inspection and probably a tune up and belt.
thanks john! (charger went to BBM by the way)


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*

JBETZ I have a couple questions for you regarding a pulley, What would be the best way to contact you? I need help identifying it, it is supposedly a BBM pulley.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (yeayeayea)*

you can call me at 541.388.1202 or my direct email is [email protected]


----------



## Nine2cg60 (May 5, 2001)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sabbfan* »_
*
Rebuild Services:*
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild? BBM
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back? 10 days
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc. Standard oem rebuild
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs? No
*Customer Satisfaction:*
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship? I'm currently in contact with John at BBM. He's made it very clear he stands behind his warranty if needed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service? 10.. they were informative, courteous, and professional








3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades? Hard to tell staying off boost and under 3k rpm. Still breaking in with almost 200 miles so far.. noticed right away that it's much quieter though.
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not? Yes and no
*Overall Rating:*
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work. 10
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service. 10


*Update 10/27/08* Due to a small oil leak BBM paid for shipping both ways, replaced oil seal free of charge, and had it back to me within days. Thanks John... honoring your warranty along with quick service like that guarantees I'll be back for more! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Nine2cg60 at 12:12 AM 10-28-2008_


----------



## beckyg60 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (Nine2cg60)*

Any thoughts on OEM vs OE spec rebuild (already decided on BBM)? I'm all about keeping originality, but, does it really matter?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (beckyg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beckyg60* »_Any thoughts on OEM vs OE spec rebuild (already decided on BBM)? I'm all about keeping originality, but, does it really matter? 

Ok, so the OEM VAG Goetze oil seals are a little tougher, stiffer or better material and better geometry. From what I have seen I believe that they do last longer and they are after all true OEM... so they cost more. Thank you for your business


----------



## Z-Raddo G60 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SaabFan* »_...Please post in this thread to allow others to know about your experiences, good or bad, with rebuilders you've worked with...

I sent off my KK Stg IV to be inspected to 'da crew at BBM. A place you just feel there is a real sense of teamwork and pride. And I was gladly confirmed of my intuition!
March 19th
My KK Stg IV arrives at the BBM workshop to have Mark view and diagnose the blower. Not good, displacer has bits missing out of it and the apex was definitely not going well. I guess this is the reason for the 7.5 psi on my gauge? Missing bits was allowing the air to whisp past and then the apex was being spit out in pieces making the displacer useless. I spoke up, "I have the original g-lader from the car, can we use that?" Mark said we would need to know what generation it is and go from there. It was a match! They are going to combine with best parts and upgraded parts into a single unit.
The Mark helped me feel very confident in his knowledge as well as the history BBM carries in the field, not talking over anyone's head and being straight forward to me, courteous and informative.
I know with the attitude and positive communications like this, BBM is the correct choice to have my blower taken! BBM is off to a very, very good start in my book.


----------



## Clownracer v2 (Sep 2, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Rebuild Services: Charger 1 '04
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
KK 
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?
2 1/2 weeks
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc. 
stage 4 plus paint
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs? 
no displacer was in perfect condition
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship? 
not very happy as the charger blew an oil seal the first second it hit boost....the paint was nice
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?sure dave is fun to talk to
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades? no
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
charger was returned 4 or 5 times each time it blew an oil seal within minutes of it hitting boost dave finally stopped warrantying it and blamed motorteknik for installing the wrong size seal(even though the charger was running great before he touched it)
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.0
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.7

Rebuild Services:
KK '07
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
KK(i know slow learner)
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?
2-3 weeks
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
stage three 
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?minor displacer repair
Customer Satisfaction:
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
nope charger never developed over 8psi
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
no i was yelled at in an email
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
no charger developed 7-8psi for a month now is down to 6psi
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
im not sending it back im tired of paying hundreds of dollars in shipping to have my charger come back to me no better off then when i sent it out i will be using BBM for all of my supercharger needs 
Overall Rating:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.0
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.0



_Modified by Clownracer v2 at 11:44 PM 4-3-2009_


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (SaabFan)*

Rebuild Services (for both my SUPERchargers actually):
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild?
KK
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back?
n/a- PO did it
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.
STG4+
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs?
Negatory.
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship?
Yep
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service?
n/a - but I've talked to KK before- guys chill.
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
Vroom vroom 15+ PSI (13 right now because of my slipping belt







)
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not?
n/a since Im not the OG.
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work.
10
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service.
n/a


----------



## VandyMan (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (the_mad_rabbit)*

Rebuild Services:
1) HSM 
2) about 2 weeks
3) It was rebuilt and porting
4) Standard wear items
Customer Satisfaction:
1) It was okay. You can see it was a rush job.
2) Customer service was horrible he only answered sales calls. If you had a charger there or wanted post-sale support... Good luck!
3) Close to the same. Replaced the silencer and I think that helped more.
4) It had a 6 month warranty, but started to make a funny noise right around 4 months. He said it wasn't a problem, but the noise got a lot louder after the warranty was up...
Overall Rating:
1) Quality of work: 3
2) Quality of customer service: 1


----------



## TER-CZECH (May 2, 2010)

*Re: The G60 Rebuilder Rating Thread (VandyMan)*

*Rebuild services:*
1) top-gear-center (account name on ebay)
2) I have bought a charger + rebuild kit, they made rebuild extra for nothing








3) I have waited 4 hours for rebuild
4) Was made the full rebuild, bearings, apex strips, seals, timing belt, the tuning grease.
5) Parts were very high quality and I don't made any additional repairs after rebuild, there are normal VW parts, like were installed in original superchargers in Europe.
*Customer satisfaction:*
1) I am very happy, awesome quality and low price (the half price than in Czech Republic)
2) yes, happy too, nice people
3) The power trong uprised after the 100 km, and still on the same level








4) yes, was warranty, but I won't return nothing, everything is perfect! The rebuild was made in 2009, and will made the next rebuild here too








*Overall Rating:*
1) 10
2) 10











_Modified by TER-CZECH at 6:07 AM 5-2-2010_


----------



## beckyg60 (Oct 6, 2005)

got mine rebuilt in February..... Just finally got it on there. 

Rebuild Services: 
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild? Kompressor Kanada 
2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back? 
think about a week or 2, went from stock to stage 4 and got it polished 
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc. 
complete rebuild with german parts, porting of flow chamber, polished fins, Polished knife edged outlet fins, buffed internal casing and polished flow chamber 
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs? 
got new apex strips included, charger was pretty worn out, had some gouges in the casing, but he smoothed them out 

Customer Satisfaction: 
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship? :thumbup: yes 
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service? yes 
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades? having troubles with a leak, which i got before putting the new charger on 
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not? yes, no 

Overall Rating: 
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work. 10 
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service. 10 

a pic of the difference. stage 4 on left and regular on right


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

*Three rebuilds thus far with Bahn Brenner--Satisfied customer*

Rebuild Services: 

1) Bahn Brenner has done my last three Glader rebuilds 

2) It was a 2-3 week turnaround on each occassion 

3) One of my gladers is a genuine TEC 2RS twin belt which BBM has rebuilt for me twice during its life span. I've also had them rebuild my spare Glader which is fully stock. 
On the TEC 2RS, I had them convert the drive belts to a single wide 19mm belt. They thoroughly clean the case and internal components and provide detailed instructions on break-in. 
In addition, on my very first rebuild, due to my own error, I crushed the steel braided lower oil feed line to the Glader and they gave me a replacement. :thumbup: 

4) Neither of my Gladers required repair services during the rebuild 

Customer Satisfaction: 
1) I'm very happy with their customer service, communication, and advice 

3) Performance was maintained at the same levels. 

4) My rebuild came with the BBM standard warranty 

Overall Rating: 
1) Quality of work - 10 
2) Customer service was 10


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

I lost my TEC GT-1 due to neglect. Got busy in life and oil soaked my $8 belt. Pulling into the Del Taco drive thru at 2 mph wasn't how I expected it was going to happen.









Rebuild Services: 
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild? 
(2005) New Dimensions who secretly sent it to BBM for my 1st rebuild on a TEC GT-1.







. They've done a total of 3 rebuilds on my G-Ladders since. 

2) What was the turnaround time? i.e., how many days from when you sent it out did you get it back? It took about three weeks to get from ND to BBM and back to me in CA. 

3) What rebuild services did you have performed? 
Standard rebuild back to spec for the GT-1. 

4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs? Yes, the bearings were noisy on cold start up. ND had unknowingly removed all the wax like coating that covered the larger inlet TEC welded to the charger. BBM restored the finish and rebuilt GT-1 back to TEC spec's. After pressing ND they came clean on what occurred and said only they did not have the resources to rebuild it. 

After calling BBM to see what occurred they were ultra discreet until they knew ND had informed me of what had happened. They commended ND for asking for a hand and said I was well taken care of and had nothing bad to say about ND. Professional all the way around. 

Customer Satisfaction: 
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship (Extremely). 
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service (Extremely). 
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (It was back to the Orig GT-1 output). 
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty (Yes, never had to use BBM's warranty). 

Overall Rating: 
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work. TEN 
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service. TEN 

BBM rebuilt the TEC GT-1 twice since it was purchased new in Sept 2002. My oe G-Ladder went for almost 12 years in unmodified form. Boosting these things increases service intervals 50 to 75%. All my chargers get pulled pulled through the gears consistantly between 5-6K on shifts. They not baby'd, but not punished either. 

Since I'm realistic with the G-Ladder limits I opted for another one like the TEC GT-1. BBM stands behind their stuff. They're consistently coming up with new technology to keep the G60 Corrado alive and specialize in improvements that increase performance and reliability. Here's some pics of the TEC GT-1 and a BBM VWMS w/ a full monty work over. It wont go in the car until I finish restoring the Passat moonroof conversion and replacing the fuel system with - AN type fittings and s/s braided hose. I had the G-Ladder powder coated in a chrome like finish to keep it cleaner. 

Notice the machine work on the outlet fins. 









TEC cut and then welded an aluminum inlet tube on their GT-1 conversion. This TEC GT-1 is dead and has a hole punched through the case. (below) 









BBM ported and machined theirs to the limit of 70mm.


----------



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)

I KK still around and doing chargers?


----------



## etta gli (Sep 5, 2011)

How long is the sale on for? You'll rebuild with a widebelt and porting right? Is an aftermarket pulley okay in place of the 78mm? 


JW because if my car gets running right the next thing to go will be my charger...


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

etta gli said:


> How long is the sale on for? You'll rebuild with a widebelt and porting right? Is an aftermarket pulley okay in place of the 78mm?
> 
> 
> JW because if my car gets running right the next thing to go will be my charger...


Yes, yes and yes...
Sale ends Jan 31, 2013
Thanks to all for your business and support, happy new year!


----------



## burnrubber18 (Jan 2, 2009)

how much is a rebuild from bbm if i already have the parts? they came with the car


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

burnrubber18 said:


> how much is a rebuild from bbm if i already have the parts? they came with the car


Feel free to shoot me a call or email and we can go over what parts you have for a credit toward your build.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

REBUILD SERVICES

1) Sent Charger to Fast Lane German Tuning

2) Sent Charger on a Monday 2 weeks later back at my door step

3) Rebuild and Stage 3 & Wide Belt with bigger inlet for Filter

4)No Repairs Needed

CUSTOMER SATISFACTION:

1)Couldn't be Happier A++++++

2)Customer Service OUTSTANDING, TOP NOTCH, EXCELLENT

3)Stock Charger 9lbs & Fast Lane German Charger 12PSI on Stock Motor 

4)Came with Warranty but I haven't used it.

OVERALL RATING:

1)10+

2)10+


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to all of you that have been taking advantage of our Corrado 25th anniversary sale, you have been keeping us busy!

We are in the market to buy good G60 G-Lader cores.
Feel free to call me or email if you have a good core for sale, thanks
[email protected]

BBM G60 G-Lader Rebuild regular price $689
* On SALE $619.99*

Stage 1 port job FREE, BBM T-Shirt FREE with every build.

http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_audi/products/606/G60_G_Lader_Supercharger_Rebuild_Remanufacture










BBM Home of the RS Superchargers 
RS/RSR Stage IV, 3D CNC Porting * On SALE $299*






http://www.bahnbrenner.com/media/php/catalog.php?pid=617


----------



## 91vwg60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Fast Lane German Tuning 

Awesome service and a great price! Sent it to them on a Friday and got I t back a week later. The prices are unbelievable and the work is fantastic. I would recommend anyone to go here. They also have hard to find bits that most other places don't have or charger an outrageous price for. 

http://fastlanegermantuning.mysimplestore.com


----------



## DWWaugh132 (Aug 27, 2013)

*BBM G60 Rebuild*

I just received my supercharger back today from Johnny at BBM and I must say, the service and customer support that he provided to me throughout the entire process is absolutely unparalleled! My Dad frequented BBM for supercharger needs during his Corrado days, and thanks to the great craftsmanship and customer support, I will use JBetz @ BBM for a long time to come! 
-The M&M's in the boxes are just icing on the cake! 
JBetz, keep doing what your doing!!!


----------



## 92murderado (Oct 22, 2014)

*BBM*

*Rebuild Services:*
1) Who did you send your charger to for a rebuild? BBM
2) What was the turnaround time? About 1 week
3) What rebuild services did you have performed? Standard rebuild, performance options, paint, etc.! Only standard rebuild
4) Were any repairs needed at the time of rebuild, such as apex strip groove repairs? Yes, complete G charger rebuild.

*Customer Satisfaction:*
1) In General, are you happy with the quality of materials/workmanship? Yes, best quality in my opinion and great customer service.
2) Are you happy with the rebuilder's customer service? Yes, I get all of my g60 parts from BBM!
3) Was there an improvement in charger performance (i.e. boost level) as a result of the rebuild, or as a result of the performance upgrades?
Yes, feel like my Corrado is brand new again!
4) Did the rebuild come with a warranty? If so, have you had to return the charger for warranty work? If not, why not? Yes it came with a warrenty
but has had no problems!

*Overall Rating:*
1) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of work. 10
2) On a scale of 1 to 10, rate the quality of customer service. 10


----------

